
CDNs, HTTP/2, TLS, Browser Caching: A Survey of Web Performance Techniques - DivineTraube
https://medium.com/baqend-blog/hosting-lessons-learned-6010992eb257
======
mdotk
I've noticed these guys "Baqend" have an impressive content marketing campaign
going on right now. It's a pity they are so expensive.

